# Degassing with an immersion hand blender



## saintprovogirl (Dec 23, 2010)

Thinking I found the perfect thing (if going super, super cheap)for when I'm in a rush to degas my wine! I've started using an Immersion Hand Blender, and cannot believe the amount of foam it creates! What I do is rack my wine to an empty fermenter bucket and as it's filling up I start at the bottom and work my way up. Hopefully the mechanics and the small metal piece on the bottom doesn't create any weird tastes in my wine. 
http://blenderbest.com/wp-content/u...-Silex-59735-Immersion-Hand-Blender-White.jpg


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a different idea. Are you able to ensure everything is sterilized?

Ah one more question, are you really a Saint? I think I need one, but Julie will tell you its too late.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats a different idea. Are you able to ensure everything is sterilized?
> 
> Ah one more question, are you really a Saint? I think I need one, but Julie will tell you its too late.




It's definately to late Dan......


----------



## krhodes (Dec 24, 2010)

What a wonderful idea, I'm heading over to amazon.com right now.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 25, 2010)

saintprovogirl said:


> Thinking I found the perfect thing (if going super, super cheap)for when I'm in a rush to degas my wine! I've started using an Immersion Hand Blender, and cannot believe the amount of foam it creates! What I do is rack my wine to an empty fermenter bucket and as it's filling up I start at the bottom and work my way up. Hopefully the mechanics and the small metal piece on the bottom doesn't create any weird tastes in my wine.
> http://blenderbest.com/wp-content/u...-Silex-59735-Immersion-Hand-Blender-White.jpg



That sounds like it might expose it to too much O2, can anyone confirm or gainsay that?


----------



## Sirs (Dec 25, 2010)

if you do it right it shouldn't expose to oxygen anymore than stirring does just make sure you get the air out from under ther blade part first then don't let it start to funnel down where it's sucking air, then it probly would be getting to much air


----------



## abefroman (Dec 25, 2010)

Sirs said:


> if you do it right it shouldn't expose to oxygen anymore than stirring does just make sure you get the air out from under ther blade part first then don't let it start to funnel down where it's sucking air, then it probly would be getting to much air



To me it seems like racking it back into a primary fermentor, and then immersion blending it, would expose it to too much air.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 25, 2010)

you could do it at last or next to what you'd figure was gonna be last racking shouldn't be exposing that much more


----------



## Malkore (Dec 27, 2010)

Immersion blenders are amazing at whipping air into things. You can turn oil and an egg into thick mayonaise. Cream becomes whipped cream in no time. 

If you used it right you could degass, but for the price of a drill mounted stir-wand that isn't engineered to whip air into things...I'll stick to the known-safe methods of degassing.


----------



## Torch404 (Dec 27, 2010)

As Sirs said if you don't get a air funnel going and keep the head fully submerged you should be ok. I'd be worried about not being able to adequately sterilize behind the blade. Up into where the axil enters the mixer. Seems like if you are already racking to the primary, you might as well splash rack. Takes care of the gas quicker and with about the same oxygen exposure.


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> As Sirs said if you don't get a air funnel going and keep the head fully submerged you should be ok. I'd be worried about not being able to adequately sterilize behind the blade. Up into where the axil enters the mixer. Seems like if you are already racking to the primary, you might as well splash rack. Takes care of the gas quicker and with about the same oxygen exposure.



Torch, good point and I would agree with that. Also, I would be concern about santizing. I use to have one of those and it was very difficult to clean the food behind the blades, I threw it out.

And Dan, of course it is too late for you and I don't think I would be the only one to say that as Doug pretty much pointed out. Anyone on here who as read at one of your posts knows you are waaaaaay beyond sainthood.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Best is to get rid of the CO2 before you reach that point. Stir often during fermentation, ferment dry, then I splash rack and stir. No CO2 problems.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats a different idea. Are you able to ensure everything is sterilized?
> 
> Ah one more question, are you really a Saint? I think I need one, but Julie will tell you its too late.



Well I only did the Immersion Blender a few times and then switched to something else. Before using the blender I submerse it in sterilizer and blend for about 5 minutes. I decided to give something else a try too... I have now started using my drill with about a foot and a half of tube connected to it. I think it works just as good as the Fizz-X. 

As far as Saint...far from LOL! I actually got the name from my favorite local Beer St Provo Girl pilsner.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Best is to get rid of the CO2 before you reach that point. Stir often during fermentation, ferment dry, then I splash rack and stir. No CO2 problems.



I'm now just learning that. I started a pear wine just the other day and used straight juice this time for more flavor, and I'm degassing the hell out of it. BTW...I heard a rumor that if you don't have your wine completely degassed it won't clear...is this true? I'm sure time will bring clarity, so maybe this only applies if you are in a rush. Definitely don't want to rush anything though cause that would just prove this is not the hobby for me.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 28, 2010)

Julie said:


> Torch, good point and I would agree with that. Also, I would be concern about santizing. I use to have one of those and it was very difficult to clean the food behind the blades, I threw it out.
> 
> And Dan, of course it is too late for you and I don't think I would be the only one to say that as Doug pretty much pointed out. Anyone on here who as read at one of your posts knows you are waaaaaay beyond sainthood.



Yeah, I bought a new one for this purpose only because the food issue is definitely a big one with pre-used blenders. I will probably use it in the future if needed but for now I'm going to use the drill and extra hose method.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Excess CO2 in your wine will hold sediment etc. in suspension slowing down the clearing.
Your wine should be properly degassed before clearing.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Excess CO2 in your wine will hold sediment etc. in suspension slowing down the clearing.
> Your wine should be properly degassed before clearing.



That's what I was thinking. I think for now I'm going to stick with the hose/drill method until I can get to Harbor Freight for a break bleeding pump.


----------

